
node-postgres has over 36000 dependents and one maintainer - Jefro118
https://sourcesort.com/interview/brian-carlson-on-creating-and-maintaing-node-pg-solo
======
Jefro118
I did this interview with brianc[1] of node-postgres a few weeks ago. This
situation of a widely used project putting a lot of pressure on a small group
or sometimes just one person is quite common in open source software.

Brian is a very generous guy, so please consider supporting him if you get
value out of his work on his patreon[2].

[1] - [https://github.com/brianc](https://github.com/brianc)

[2] -
[https://www.patreon.com/node_postgres](https://www.patreon.com/node_postgres)

